# Problème safari sur itouch



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 


Possèdant un itouch j'ai un petit soucis lorsque je vais sur le site d'orange par exemple on me demande de télécharger adobe flash player:mouais: Mais il est impossible de le télécharger! Y a t-il une solution pour pouvoir possèder adobe flash player sur mon ipod touch pour pouvoir enfin consulter le site d'orange sfr....?


Merci de vos réponses très porchaines




Bonne journée




Fandipod


----------



## Ironfalcon (28 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Possèdant un itouch j'ai un petit soucis lorsque je vais sur le site d'orange par exemple on me demande de télécharger adobe flash player:mouais: Mais il est impossible de le télécharger! Y a t-il une solution pour pouvoir possèder adobe flash player sur mon ipod touch pour pouvoir enfin consulter le site d'orange sfr....?
> ...


 
Flash n'est pas encore gérer par l'iPhone, donc non.

La plus part des site font une version spécial iPhone (comme Dailymotion, qui permet de voir ses video sans l'utilisation de Flash)

essaye de te renseigner si Orange a une version iPhone de son site ^^


----------



## idan006 (28 Juillet 2008)

mobile.orange.fr mais ne fonctionne que sur un réseau edge ou 3g, donc tu ne peux pas y aller via ton itouch...


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!!!!!!!



Bonne journée 



Fandipod


----------

